# Warsaw: 3 hours trip.



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

VelesHomais said:


> Good pictures, Warsaw looks nice.


Thank you! In the middle of my trip I'm going to show Old Town - it's charming. Now I keep going with city center. 

72









73









74









75









76









77









78









79









80









81


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Because it's a new page, I'll post one more set today.  

82









83









84









85









86









87









88









89









90









91


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

skansen said:


> I mean that this Palace is really similar to the Moscow building you point out!


kay: 



skansen said:


> 84


Warsaw has some great looking towers! Love this one! ^^ [tall one on the left] Looks so interesting with that big section missing..


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> with that big section missing..


 Good one!  I was always wondering what is the point to build the section missing. :lol: Love it.

92









93









94









95









96









97









98









99









100 That buildings are the memorials of the Warsaw Ghetto. 









101


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

102 More memorials of the Warsaw Ghetto. 









103









104









105









106









107









108









109









110









111


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

The page is loading quite slowly, but who wants to see is going to be patient...  

112









113









114









115









116









117









118









119









120









121


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Too many photos on this page, so... i'll wait 4 comments or being under-fired.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

skansen said:


> Good one!  I was always wondering what is the point to build the section missing. :lol: Love it.


Yup!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

skansen said:


> 102 More memorials of the Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! ^^ All those photos on the buildings are just incredible..:uh: How long have they been there? Would love to see these some day.


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you! They are about 100 years old, but this condition (as a memorial) lasts for over 50 years. I'm going to post less photos know, because it's a nightmare to wait until they loaded. 

122









123









124









125









126









127


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

128









129









130









131









132









133









You're more than welcome to comment my photos even by :bash: or :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

I love poland& warsaw.
next year ill try to visit it.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

skansen said:


> Thank you! They are about 100 years old, but this condition (as a memorial) lasts for over 50 years.


Truly fascinating indeed.. Thx for the info! :cheers1:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

skansen said:


> You're more than welcome to comment my photos even by :bash: or :cheers:


Well, if we really have to?? <:|> 

Only kidding, Skansen, love all your photos!  I've seen Warsaw in a whole new light, thx to these pics. The city looks great, very modern and moving with the times and yet, the old Warsaw is still in there. Love that! Will definitely visit some day. :cheers:


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you!

134









135









136









137









138









139









140


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

141









142









143









144









145









146









147


----------



## Conrado (Apr 5, 2008)

Skansen, I love your photos and photo relation. These photos from the trip to the capital is worth to look in this section. Very good that you created this topic. :cheers:


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Skansen*, you know what I think about your photographs of the subjects in the Polish subforum Your photos are great! No time to comment and you know what I have presented an approach to Warsaw on your photos. It's really great job, great 3 hours Your photos show the living history of Warsaw. Do not show the city layout, but rather a city, as the blood of martyrs, fighting the nation and its history. City living history. Following, we see and touch history every day. Warsaw the capital of their history alive!


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you! :cheers: Let's see a few more on the next page!


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

148









149









150









151









152









153


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

154









155









156









157









158


----------



## TwItCH (May 2, 2006)

double post


----------



## TwItCH (May 2, 2006)

>


Hey, I really like this one. I think you should post it in the photo contest secion


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

TwItCH said:


> Hey, I really like this one. I think you should post it in the photo contest secion


Maybe, but i don't think that this piece of elevation represents "urbanity" enough... and the contest is called "UPC". Thanks so much!  

159









160









161









162









163









164


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

165









166









167









168









169









170


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

171









172









173









174









175









176


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

Remember what you said? That your photos are better than an orgasm? Uphold:cheers:


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ I remember - that is what *You *said. 

177









178









179









180









181









182


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Warsaw, very nice photos @skansen


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome Warsaw, very nice photos @skansen


Thank you christos-greece very much! I've just started to enjoy your photos...

183









183









185









186









187









188









189


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

190









191









192









193









194









195


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

196









197









198









199









200


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

skansen said:


> Thank you christos-greece very much! I've just started to enjoy your photos...


Thank you very much, btw yours are very nice indeed


----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome pictures, all they went to my hard drive


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ That's very nice! For fans like you i can post one photo (no 200) in original format: http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt48/skansen76/warszawska_dorozka.jpg


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

One more set on this page, please comment - to make page turn over. 

201









202









203









204









205









206









207


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

208









209









210









211









212









213


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Waiting for the next page to appear... :lol:


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Brilliant.I don't know Warsaw is so interesting and beautiful.

Btw.What type of camera do you youse ?


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

269









270









271









272









273









274









275









276









277









278


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

279









280









281









282









283









284









285









286


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

287









288









289









290









291









292


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry... I coudn't resist.


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, forget it... hno: No worries, it's going to an end... 

293









294









295









296









297









298









299


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

skansen said:


> Sorry... I coudn't resist.


Easy, man, easy!
Just calm down! 

Warsaw is wonderful city, and pics are great! :cheers:
Probably, people have simply grown dumb with admiration.


----------



## skansen (Jul 22, 2008)

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Easy, man, easy!
> Just calm down!


I was just kidding. 

300









301









302









303









304









That's all folks! Thanks for all! :cheers:


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

*my impressions*

Warsaw looked sad to me. The historic town is beautiful, and some modern buildings and avenues very good, but people looked sad and dispirited, and many buildings looked abandoned and ran down. It gave me the impression of a soviet state just beggining of getting rid of comunnism and gloom.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

skansen, I love your pics. sometimes they make my day. but I prefer the older parts of warsaw that I feel have timeless beauty. and yes, the new forest of skyscrapers is very cool especially once Zlota 44 is finished.


----------

